
The largest privately owned giant sequoia forest is now protected - hckr_nj
https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wilderness-resources/blogs/alder-creek-giant-sequoia-grove-save-redwoods-league
======
DLA
I love this story. A much needed happy item. Great work Save the Redwoods
League (SRL) and thank you Rouch family.

